# BREEDERS & the BREED



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

after reading Devasted & posts - PIKE & I would loVe to see on the forum home page one click to send you what to look for in a quaility breeder and the research options to check the breeder out - if a future V owner ends up here - lets make it as easy as possible to do their research - if the forum saves 1 pup or points out breeders that are not in it for the breed - we have done our job - just make a list of what is important to the breed and finding a great breeder- I can think of 20 without thinking - #1 no impulse buying #2 get a 5 generation pedigree report and explain how to use it - #3go to the breeder and see the operation - this list could go on n on - health issues guarenties - one click and we POINT the future owner in the right direction - for them to continue their research - we have breeders on the forum - long time owners - lets just give them a starting POINT


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump. 

I would like this also. 
And include directions to good trainers and training tips.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Would be a great addition.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, this would be a great thing to help people interested in the breed - I'm sure it would prevent many puppy mill purchases!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I am responding to what people were discussing about writing reviews on breeders, or smearing a breeder's name.

Since there are actual breeders on this forum, I don't know if this is the best place to have unbiased reviews. I could imagine a member of this forum being very reluctant to post a bad review (or lukewarm review) for a longstanding member/breeder on this forum. 

For example.... If I had a negative experience with RBD (which probably never would happen - he spends so much time on here helping others, my guess is he does the same for any he works with). But, if I did. There would be nooooooo way I would post it on this forum because I would want him to stay on and keep being as helpful as he is.

**Please note, that's just an example to illustrate that I think bias may take place with reviews here. 

Instead, I'd love to have a list of breeders who follow certain "best practices" as a sticky. ie: will always take a dog back, health guarantee of over a certain amount of time, doesn't overbreed dogs, carefully selects, etc. etc. I wouldn't be the person to decide the "best practices" that's for certain, but I think that would be extremely helpful. Then follow up with "what to avoid."

Some readers will follow our advice, some would not. But those who are having trouble identifying reliable breeders would have a good resource. 

For reviews, we could provide a link to a "yelp" page for the breeder and simply encourage vizsla forum members and guests to utilize yelp for unbiased reviews. Many will need to have pages created if they don't already have one. In fact, I should probably write a review for my breeder right now. Although, I think he was great and we got a great dog from him, he wouldn't go on our list because he didn't follow all the "best practices."

What do you all think of this?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv I just want a 1 click site that lists what to look for in a breeder - then it is up to the future owner to make his own choice - just want to give them the tools to do it right! breeder bashing is a loose - loose situation - but if you have a ? about your future breeder the forum is a good place to ask - most of the members will look at the breeder and give an opinion - 1 bad experience does not make a bad breeder


----------

